# The business of lionfishing



## natesirrah

I've become totally fascinated by lionfish and the spearing efforts going on currently. One thing I'm trying to understand: why is there not a rush of people going and taking up fishing? It seems like an incoming gold rush.

What am I getting wrong here?


A single spearer can nag 25-100 lbs a day
Demand is growing among restaurants and wholesalers quicker than supply can keep up
The FWC is now paying $50 per trip if you snag 8 lbs per person or more
There are no limits to how much someone can fish
Gulf waters are fishable year-round
It's an easy and peaceful fish to catch
You're helping the reefs by killing the suckers

Looking for someone to rain on my parade and let me know why there isn't a bumrush of people on their way to spear lionfish


----------



## stevenattsu

It’s a novelty market like rattlesnake and such. There isn’t many buyers messing with it much up here. I haven’t seen it on a menu in a few years


----------



## MrFish

stevenattsu said:


> It’s a novelty market like rattlesnake and such. There isn’t many buyers messing with it much up here. I haven’t seen it on a menu in a few years


Especially when they started pricing it like grouper.


----------



## stevenattsu

MrFish said:


> Especially when they started pricing it like grouper.


Exactly!!! When you start promoting a fish that many people don’t know anything about and there’s an ass ton of them and easy to harvest, prices should start out low!! Simple economics!!! I’m not paying over $20 a pound at a restaurant for that bland fish


----------



## Realtor

I thought people like chris Sherell was raving about them not long ago? Come to thin of it, I haven't seen him online as of late, is he still out on the key/OB in the food business?


----------



## MrFish

I haven't heard the fear mongering like over the past few years. One day we will look back at the lionfish invasion like we now do for the snakehead invasion, killer bees, acid rain and various other things that were going to end our happy little existences.


----------



## MrFish

Realtor said:


> I thought people like chris Sherell was raving about them not long ago? Come to thin of it, I haven't seen him online as of late, is he still out on the key/OB in the food business?


He pulled out of Salt after 6 months or so and opened a new place in the old Nolans in Gulf Shores.


----------



## stevenattsu

Realtor said:


> I thought people like chris Sherell was raving about them not long ago? Come to thin of it, I haven't seen him online as of late, is he still out on the key/OB in the food business?


He’s hopped all over since his Birmingham days.


----------



## Splittine

stevenattsu said:


> He’s hopped all over since his Birmingham days.


Being shady tends to put you on the run.


----------



## natesirrah

MrFish said:


> Especially when they started pricing it like grouper.


Is there anyone out there who regularly sells to the registered wholesalers? Eyeballing the numbers, it looks like there's consistently a demand larger than the supply:

http://myfwc.com/media/4414236/lfwholesaledealerstopublishmar2018.pdf

I guess one other important questions from locals in FL, around the Gulf... Is the issue that consumers have an aversion **because** it's lionfish ("rat of the sea"), or is it rather that it's simply too expensive compared to other similar fishes?

I ask because the former seems like a perception issue and the latter is a logistical issue (too many middlemen marking it up).

Lionfish seems like an inverse of Asian carp... Asian carp are too easy to catch (the literally jump into your boat), and dirt cheap, but distributors can't get Americans to eat them because they're stigmatized as unappetizing. On the other hand, lionfish are seen as tasty, but are very hard to catch and inasmuch expensive.

Thanks for all the replies so far~


----------



## stevenattsu

You need to call around and find a strong buyer, I can’t think of one, all the buyers I know quite messing with them and lost there ass with them.


----------



## stevenattsu

Ok so the only person in the area that’s on the list, hasn’t updated there Facebook page in over 2 years!!! There finished product was junk!!! Used a fish mealer from overseas to grind all that crap up and then sell it! His restaurants get shut down by the the inspectors!!! I’m sure he’s a great person to sell too!!


----------



## Realtor

stevenattsu said:


> Ok so the only person in the area that’s on the list, hasn’t updated there Facebook page in over 2 years!!! There finished product was junk!!! Used a fish mealer from overseas to grind all that crap up and then sell it! His restaurants get shut down by the the inspectors!!! I’m sure he’s a great person to sell too!!


what list?


----------



## stevenattsu

Realtor said:


> what list?


The link he posted


----------



## Hangover

Jumping on board here...


Made my first real dive of the season in the last few weeks and hit some spots we thought may hold lion fish. Called around my usual buyers and they're all out of the game or have changed things up that it's no longer as easy.

Who's buying lionfish these days?


----------



## Hangover

Ok, another topic.

Anyone out there interested in really going after lion fish as a business? I have some rather simple ideas of how to put together a crew, locate, harvest and sell these buggers. As a side benefit we'd basically dive for free and build a database of places to dive.

If interested shoot me a PM and we can kick it around.


----------



## lastcast

Will clean your reefs for free?


----------



## Hangover

lastcast said:


> Will clean your reefs for free?


Nope, the idea was more along getting together a likeminded crew, ideally who could fish during the week. Doubtful that it could sustain a full time income so hobbyists or folks who were flexible would be key to maximize good weather days.


----------



## natesirrah

Hangover said:


> Jumping on board here...
> 
> 
> Made my first real dive of the season in the last few weeks and hit some spots we thought may hold lion fish. Called around my usual buyers and they're all out of the game or have changed things up that it's no longer as easy.
> 
> Who's buying lionfish these days?


Did any of your buyers say why they got out? Is it because prices are too high, or that demand is too low?


----------



## Splittine

natesirrah said:


> Did any of your buyers say why they got out? Is it because prices are too high, or that demand is too low?


It’s a novelty item and not a very good one at that.


----------



## Hangover

natesirrah said:


> Did any of your buyers say why they got out? Is it because prices are too high, or that demand is too low?


I didn't get much of a story but my takeaway was that the juice was no longer worth the squeeze. It wasn't a full time job for either of them and one was probably doing it pro-bono.


----------



## toobad4u

natesirrah said:


> [*]The FWC is now paying $50 per trip if you snag 8 lbs per person or more


Where did you see this info?

Stephen


----------



## stevenattsu

toobad4u said:


> Where did you see this info?
> 
> Stephen


Im not the original poster


----------



## toobad4u

stevenattsu said:


> Im not the original poster


That's why I quoted the original poster. 

Wondering where he saw the FWC was paying $50.00 for a minimum of 8 lbs per person harvested. I've been selling lion fish for about a year now and hadn't heard or seen anything like that offered. 

Stephen


----------



## natesirrah

toobad4u said:


> That's why I quoted the original poster.
> 
> Wondering where he saw the FWC was paying $50.00 for a minimum of 8 lbs per person harvested. I've been selling lion fish for about a year now and hadn't heard or seen anything like that offered.
> 
> Stephen


It's right on the FWC's lionfish website.

Seeing as you sell them often, do you agree that there is no market for lionfish nowadays?


----------



## toobad4u

natesirrah said:


> It's right on the FWC's lionfish website.
> 
> Seeing as you sell them often, do you agree that there is no market for lionfish nowadays?


I wouldn't say there isn't a market for them. I sold 79 lbs last weekend and 80 today. You just have to find a buyer that actually ships them off, not tries to sell them in their front case. We shoot them to help pay for the fuel for the trip. They are not usually our primary target. Some trips we shoot a bunch, like today, and others we only get 20 lbs. The market is picky about the sizes though as they wont buy the smaller ones. 

I hadn't seen that info on the FWC site, so thanks for the link. I wonder if a regular person with just a SPL can qualify. I am not a charter, and do not have a W-9 like they are looking for. I'll check into that monday, as a little extra money per trip is always a good thing. 

Stephen


----------



## naclh2oDave

From what I understand edible Invaders is always looking for lionfish.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## aquatic argobull

naclh2oDave said:


> From what I understand edible Invaders is always looking for lionfish.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I tried to get in touch with Clara last week. No answer


----------



## stevenattsu

aquatic argobull said:


> I tried to get in touch with Clara last week. No answer


They haven’t updated there Facebook page in about 2 years


----------



## Hangover

stevenattsu said:


> They haven’t updated there Facebook page in about 2 years


Here's why:


_Todd,



Thanks for reaching out. Clara is no longer with Edible Invaders. We’re actually no longer actively buying lionfish and are looking for a buyer for the Edible Invader business.



Aimée Wilson

Owner

Edible Invaders_



So the saga for a local lion fish buyer (or any buyer for that matter) continues.......


If anyone has a buyer please share.


----------



## amckeown30

Normans Lionfish and Halpern’s are buying them on the panhandle.


----------



## amckeown30

restaurants and markets in big cities like LA, NY, ATL, and Aspen can't seem to get enough lionfish. That's where Norman's sends them. The panhandle, as usual, is the last to catch on to consuming them.


----------



## Hangover

amckeown30 said:


> Normans Lionfish and Halpern’s are buying them on the panhandle.



How are you selling to Normans? I emailed them and got no response. Not familiar with Halperns.

Can you post a contact # for either?


----------

